# Torchlight



## NewsBytes (Dec 28, 2009)

Torchlight, true to the indie games tradition, snuck-up on us with what could be described as the best action-RPG to grace us, since maybe Titan Quest. Even though this game is a debut release for Runic Games, the studio&rsquo;s development team has some heavy-weights from other studios like Blizzard and the now defunct Flagship Studios. Torchlight in essence is&mdash; like any other games in its genre&mdash; a Diablo clone and since the founders of Runic Games are ex-Blizzard, they...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

